

What startup videos and nipples have in common - grumo
http://grumomedia.com/what-startup-videos-and-nipples-have-in-common/

======
maxdemarzi
Breast Cancer Insensitivity Fail
[http://www.breastcancer.org/treatment/surgery/reconstruction...](http://www.breastcancer.org/treatment/surgery/reconstruction/nipple_replace.jsp)

Miguel, go with one of the other analogies.

~~~
grumo
You are right, some readers may be offended by me using the boob analogy. But
the saying goes "those who care don't matter, and those that matter don't
care". Those that know me personally know very well that I have the utmost
respect for anyone that suffers from cancer directly or indirectly. In fact,
my dear grandmother died form breast cancer when I was a kid and she had both
breasts surgically removed. My articles are very much a true unfiltered
reflection of who I am. I, like most mammals, specially the male ones, have a
special predilection for boobs, I love them! I don't regret to express that
admiration to such an amazing part of the female anatomy. If I had a
predilection for asses, ears, toes, or dicks I would have chosen those as my
top analogy.. but I prefer boobies and something tells me I am not the only
one!

